# Porter Cable 6931 Plunge Base



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

I just bought a used Porter Cable router with a 6931 Plunge Base. Does anyone have exprtise or an owners manual on PDF? I need to get a base plate and am going to look at Oak Park. Any other suggestions? -Derek


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

fibertech said:


> I just bought a used Porter Cable router with a 6931 Plunge Base. Does anyone have exprtise or an owners manual on PDF? I need to get a base plate and am going to look at Oak Park. Any other suggestions? -Derek


Hello Derek,

Look here Search for an Owners Manual, Hope this helps.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If by base plate you mean a mounting plate so you can use your router in a table then the Oak Park Vac-U-Plate is a popular choice. Rockler Woodworkings aluminum mounting plate is also popular. A Rousseau mounting plate is my weapon of choice. Any of these will serve you well. As far as your router, you should visit: www.portercable.com 
You can register your serial number, get manuals in PDF format, new product information and monthly give aways.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

You guys are awesome. I did exactly as you said and registered. I saved the PDF for whenever I need it. 
I need to take my router to one of the Porter Cable factory stores in the Seattle area. I know Rockler can help me also.


----------



## jmichaud77 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Would you mind sharing this document if still available?*



fibertech said:


> You guys are awesome. I did exactly as you said and registered. I saved the PDF for whenever I need it.
> I need to take my router to one of the Porter Cable factory stores in the Seattle area. I know Rockler can help me also.


Hi Fibertech,

I just won this plunge base on eBay and I'm having trouble sourcing the user manual. If you still have the .pdf, would you mind uploading it so others like myself can get a copy of it.

Thanks & best regards!
John


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Have expertise with the 6931.
Was in on some of the product screening when they produced this, the first PK.
And I was PC vendor supplying them with subbases for the fixed base PK (6931) partner.
Still make PC plates.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, you will find the PC 690 series manuals in our router reference section in the Porter Cable sub section.


----------



## jmichaud77 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks Mike,
Haven't spent enough time here at the site yet. But, most likely will once this base arrives.

Thanks!


----------

